# 

## serdgo

!  ,      ,    ,      ?           ,     . ,            ?

----------


## 4321

> !  ,      ,    ,      ?           ,     . ,            ?


  !
    ,     -    /,       !

----------


## serdgo

?     ?

----------


## .

> -    /,       !


     ? )

----------


## serdgo

,         ,     ?

----------


## .

.             :Frown:

----------


## serdgo

.

----------

-      ?       ,  ,     .       ( ) ,     .
  ( 100, 200 )     (6%).
      - ,       .

----------

? - ,             . .    . 
  ,  .         ,   )

----------


## serdgo

.       4 ,     .    ,   300     ,   1%  ....

 ,    2,3%  ,  1990     .

 , -,   ....

----------


## .

> - ,       .


-?       )))

----------


## serdgo

.      .     ,     .  .       . :Smilie:

----------


## ..

> ,      ,    ,      ?           ,     . ,            ?


,       ,          +  ,    ,  6_%_  `

----------


## serdgo

. ,    , ..      ,        (, ,   ..).        .

----------


## .

> ,       ,          +  ,


, ,    ?  :Smilie:         ?

----------

